# Dahdi & atcom axe800pÃ¢Â€Â (Asterisk on FreeBSD 9)



## amr (Apr 10, 2013)

*Dahdi & atcom axe800pâ€ (Asterisk on FreeBSD 9)*

I hope you are doing well, I am posting new thread regarding DAHDI I've got ATCOM AXE800P Card I've FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE installed and net/asterisk here is my `# pciconf -lv`

```
none2@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x0003b500 chip=0x0001e159 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Tiger Jet Network Inc.'
    device     = 'Tiger3XX Modem/ISDN interface'
    class      = simple comms
```
but when I excute `# dahdi_cfg` I am getting

```
Notice: Configuration file is /usr/local/etc/dahdi/system.conf
line 0: Unable to open master device '/dev/dahdi/ctl'

1 error(s) detected
```

I've sent eMail to Max Khon DAHDI FreeBSD maintainer, I would like to know if I missed something to configure DAHDI on FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance,
Amr


----------



## amfree (Apr 10, 2013)

The dahdi in FreeBSD supports 100% compliant card with digium.

You need to port the driver under FreeBSD

http://atcom.cn/cn/download/cards/ax800p/dahdi2.4/wctdm.c.v1.6


----------

